# Sushi party



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

the sushi party is not going to happen this sat. night. we will re-group for a new date. maybe more people will show some interest.


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

come on you guys!!! lets sushi. 

just say WHEN :letsparty


----------



## outrigger (Oct 4, 2007)

I think more people were planning to come than posted.

James


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

wish they would of posted, then it wouldnt of been cancelled....


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

we can try it again. we just need to pick a new date.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

I am BACK and I am very interested in the sushi party!!

Let us all know when it will be....looking forward to seeing all of you again!

:toast


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, when did you get back? and what part of town are you in now? we will be at Sam's tonight! come on by!!


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Just got back last week....I would love to come by Sam's but the kids will be out and about tonight, and I got candy duty!



I will surely try and make one of the next Wednesdays


----------

